# April Photography Challenge Discussion Thread



## Mouse (Apr 1, 2011)

The theme is up! http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...lenge-please-read-first-post.html#post1483830

Hope it's ok.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 1, 2011)

Unlike last month, there's plenty of subject matter. The trick is to make it look special. Good one!


----------



## mosaix (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice one, Mouse.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 1, 2011)

Not Snow White, see. 

Thanks, Mosaix! I reckon we'll get some nicely varied pics.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 1, 2011)

That you in the bottom right corner, J? Nice fit into the theme.


----------



## Talysia (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't believe I haven't posted here yet.  I've been so busy thinking about the writing contests, so hopefully I'll be able to get some good ideas together for this challenge.

Great entries so far, though.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 10, 2011)

I went to the place which gave me the idea for the theme today... and I forgot my damn camera! D'oh!


----------



## alchemist (Apr 10, 2011)

Left it at....home?

Good pic, mosaix. Where's it from?


----------



## mosaix (Apr 10, 2011)

alchemist said:


> Left it at....home?
> 
> Good pic, mosaix. Where's it from?



Took it yesterday at the National Space Centre in Leicester. Well worth a visit.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 10, 2011)

alchemist said:


> Left it at....home?



Yeah. 

On the plus side I bought a new camera today. I _shoudn't_ have bought a new camera, cos I'm skint, but meh!


----------



## Mouse (Apr 16, 2011)

Mouse said:


> I went to the place which gave me the idea for the theme today... and I forgot my damn camera! D'oh!



Made it today - with the camera. It's where I walk the dog sometimes. I always admire the views and tell myself I'd never want to live anywhere else.

I'm hoping the theme's not too hard!


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice field you have there Mouse. Do you get a good harvest from it?


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Apr 21, 2011)

Chrispy, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who layers books two or three deep in the shelves!


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 22, 2011)

Doesn't everyone? How do they find space for them, otherwise?

It might not be a great photo, but it definitely says "home".


----------



## alchemist (Apr 25, 2011)

*sigh* With my limited equipment, it was the best I could do. Then again, if I had the proper equipment, I wouldn't know what to do either.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 26, 2011)

I spent most of this last week trying to choose which image to post for my second entry. Just to reassure you, Mouse, the topic was not too hard! Heaps of scope, although as someone noted, the tricky thing is to get it to look special. Home means so many things to many people (and animals) - its that feeling that's so hard to capture (Chris, love your books btw). I did have some nice colour shots but in the end you have to go with what you like yourself, and as it turned out both the shots I liked best looked best in b&w...


----------



## Mouse (Apr 26, 2011)

The Procrastinator said:


> Just to reassure you, Mouse, the topic was not too hard!



Cool. Yeah, I thought it could be interpreted in lots of different ways. Was hoping to see some cityscapes, maybe!

Loving Taly's 'home' key! (Although your keyboard = yuk! )


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Apr 27, 2011)

Keyboard soup, yummy!


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 27, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, I will be shutting down the comp thread and starting the poll at the end of today (the 27th) GMT, so that's in roughly twenty-one hours. Post 'em if you've got 'em.


----------



## Talysia (Apr 27, 2011)

After this contest, I think I'll be giving my keyboard a good clean.  That's the problem with second-hand hardware, I guess.

I loved this challenge, by the way - it's been fun, getting out and about and looking for different takes on "Home".


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 28, 2011)

The poll is up:

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/531569-april-photography-challenge-home-poll.html


----------



## Talysia (Apr 28, 2011)

All were great entries this time, and I had a hard time deciding, but my vote eventually went to The Procrastinator.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I like PC's guinea home, and Talysia, I swear you should be taking pictures for jigsaw puzzles! But I had to go with mosaix, as that spacesuit really got me.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 28, 2011)

I voted for Talysia, by a short nose, from mosaix. Good job people!


----------



## StormFeather (Apr 28, 2011)

Um . . I know I haven't been participating in this section much recently (or anywhere much on the site overall for this last month) but have I missed something important? Apparently we have until the 1st June to vote, and the winner gets to decide June's theme . . .

Are we not having a challenge in May? I've been dropping heavy hints to hubby that i'd like a new camera for my birthday** and was hoping to have something to work towards next month.

I love all the pictures taken for this month, and may need help with my final choice because there are a few that i _really_ like (and all from different entrants!)

** him 'What do you want for your birthday?' me 'a new camera, like one of these', leaving appropriate pages in a magazine open for him to peruse. I have a feeling that I might not have made myself clear enough though!


----------



## mosaix (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the votes and mentions, everyone.

Chris got my vote for that mouse - great shot!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 30, 2011)

Hard pick! In the end I've decided to go with mosaix - both shots great, mo! In particular, the idea of a spacesuit as home is a very resonant one and that shot just grew on me. The ones who made it especially hard to pick for me were alchemist's gorgeous igloo, Taly's lovely shot of her hometown, and Chris's bookshelf...I suspect we can all identify with that one.

And I think I shall need to go and have a good lie down because I seem to have 8 (eight) votes! That can't be right. There must be some mistake. It must be this cold I've got. Must drink more fluids. Where's that honey-mead gone...

Just in case I'm not hallucinating, thanks for the vote Taly (yours is the only one that seems real), and thanks for the mention TDZ. And thanks to the invisible voters too!  If I win I'll have to tell my mum - that's her in her dressing gown, with her old mate Max - I dare say she'll kill me for putting that pic online.


----------



## Talysia (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the vote, alchemist, and thanks to TDZ and The Procrastinator for the lovely comments - you've made my afternoon!


----------



## mosaix (Apr 30, 2011)

The Procrastinator said:


> Hard pick! In the end I've decided to go with mosaix - both shots great, mo! In particular, the idea of a spacesuit as home is a very resonant one and that shot just grew on me.



Thanks TP. There I was at the National Space Centre, not giving the competition a second thought, saw the spacesuit, and some part of my brain said "there's someone's home".


----------



## Wybren (May 1, 2011)

StormFeather said:


> . . .
> 
> Are we not having a challenge in May? I've been dropping heavy hints to hubby that i'd like a new camera for my birthday** and was hoping to have something to work towards next month.
> 
> ...



I did this a few years ago and on my birthday got a photo of the camera with an IOU under it. I did eventually get it 4 months later though 

I think everyone did a really good job this month, I really liked TP's Guinea Pigs and Taly's Home key.


----------



## Culhwch (May 2, 2011)

StormFeather said:


> Are we not having a challenge in May? I've been dropping heavy hints to hubby that i'd like a new camera for my birthday** and was hoping to have something to work towards next month.



Because April is a short month I gave an extra day's voting - which will end in about five minutes time...


----------



## Culhwch (May 2, 2011)

And the poll is now closed - congratulations to *The Procrastinator!* You snagged my vote this month with some great pics. Now onto May!


----------



## alchemist (May 2, 2011)

Procrastination works! Well done, TP!


----------



## Talysia (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations, TP - looking forward to seeing what the next theme is going to be!


----------



## StormFeather (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations TP!! They were lovely shots, and nearly got my vote - but I have to confess to voting for Chrispy in the end -I wish my bookshelves were that tidy!

Can't wait to see the new theme. 

*Alas, I didn't get a new camera - 'I don't know anything about cameras, but we need a new dining table, so how about we make that your present?' Ho hum!*


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 2, 2011)

Thanks folks!! It still seems very surreal, never thought I'd actually win one of these things. Now, in between the coughing, blowings of nose, and sneezing, I have to come up with a theme. As I am a bear of very little brain, especially at the moment, it might be weird! *Thinking cap on...going to find page which has a very helpful list of previous themes...*


----------



## alchemist (May 2, 2011)

Don't forget to tell your mother that she's an Internet icon now!


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 2, 2011)

I'm going to have to break that one to her very, very gently...and an idea just came to me for the next theme and I think I like it...


----------



## mosaix (May 2, 2011)

Congrats, TP.

And a great new theme as well. Plenty of scope...


----------

